
Malware found on Google Play was installed 5,000 times and available for a year - boni11
https://lukasstefanko.com/2018/11/malware-discovered-on-google-play-with-over-5000-installs-was-available-to-download-for-almost-a-year.html
======
alg0rith
People still click "Install Flash" messages in 2018?

~~~
boni11
Easiest ways to trick people. Just check this link, apps there have over 10K
installs:
[https://play.google.com/store/search?q=flash%20player&c=apps](https://play.google.com/store/search?q=flash%20player&c=apps)

